

A Hacker's Journey To Find A Co-Founder - robkelly
http://ongig.com/blog/entrepreneurship/a-hackers-journey-to-find-a-co-founder

======
andrewlchen
Great post, and I definitely empathize with your struggle. Finding a good co-
founder is damn hard, whether he's technical or business. As someone who has
been in those shoes before (but wearing the business hat looking for a
technical co-founder), I have found it at least as hard, if not harder, to
find good technical co-founders.

I think a business person who is unwilling to learn any amount of coding,
especially on the front-end, or who is uninterested in product development
like UX, customer development, etc, has no business doing a startup -- and you
shouldn't waste your time on them either.

From the business founder's perspective, I have always found a couple posts
I've read from other business founders pretty inspiring, and I think they ring
true for what any good business co-founder should bring to the table. The next
time a business founder reaches out to you looking for a technical co-founder,
maybe you can point him to these articles and say, "do this first" and then
we'll talk.

Best of luck to you, and keep pushing at it!

[http://www.humbledmba.com/please-please-please-stop-
asking-h...](http://www.humbledmba.com/please-please-please-stop-asking-how-
to-find)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2332349>

------
chrisabruce
This article nicely summarizes the pains of finding a co-founder. I will
definitely share this with others in the same boat. I believe the saying goes,
"you will find someone when you stop looking".

I have just started looking for a co-founder and I think the hard part is
finding someone that has the same level of passion and enthusiasm to solve the
problem I am trying (in educational space). I strongly believe that only
someone with that strong passion could possibly endure all the effort required
to get a startup going somewhere.

BTW, what is your startup about?

~~~
cyan
My startup is in the home care space.

You're right - it is indeed very difficult to find someone that is equally
excited about the space you're working on. That's why it's better to focus on
building the team and even consider working on something else that you both
are excited about. The initial idea is often times quite useless anyway,
unless you've gotten quite far in validating it and gaining traction, etc.

------
iradik
Yes, it's sad that the rare people we know that we actually WANT to work with,
usually won't do it due to the risks involved.

